# yucky ears



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

ear gunk....it doesnt smell but he is constantly scratching in them and whines so i know it hurts... i have been cleaning them, but it wont go away...my othe GSD doesnt have a problem..what causes this? btw we are seeing the vet tomorrow


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

food, OR (environment in Onyx's case) we have been battling this since she turned 6 months old. She had to have emergency surgery to repair a hematoma a week ago Saturday...it is nothing to take lightly. I hope you can get it cleared up, be sure to use the ear meds faithfully and don't skip a day or dose.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

I would consider a grain free food alternative ... Evo, Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo, Wilderness... several options... all are a bit pricey but cheaper than the vets. It may just help.


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

Reno had this same problem a couple months ago. He ended up wiu an ear infection because of it. He had an allergy to corn which caused it. The vet will likley give you drops to put in the ears. Just follow the instuctions and as suggested earlier a grain free food may be best.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Another vote for food as likely the culprit. The problem with administering antibiotics is that it doesn't address the underlying cause; it may clear up but will come back. Some of the most common allergies are grains and soy. Not sure what you are feeding so tough to tell. A food trial eliminating grains may help, but realize it can take up to 3 or 4 months to resolve the issue. A mix of half apple cider vinegar and half non chlorinated water is a very effective ear wash; clean at least daily while trying to determine the actual cause. There are effective natural and homeopathic remedies that are very safe and inexpensive.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Our puppy went through that in June (at 8 wks old when we first got her). Turns out she had a yeast infection in both ears. Our vet gave us two different types of cleaning solutions to use twice a day until it cleared up (took about a week or so). She's yeast free now and is no longer scratching at her ears. I believe the breeder was feeding her Purina Puppy Chow - we transitioned her right away to grain free - Chicken Soup for large breed puppy. I think she was having a reaction to the grains in the Puppy Chow. We haven't had anymore yeast issues since eliminating grains from her diet.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Gib Laut said:


> The problem with administering antibiotics is that it doesn't address the underlying cause; it may clear up but will come back.


There is more than one problem with administering antibiotics. For the most part I feel that most antibiotics should only be used under the supervision of a vet or Dr.

In some cases antibiotics can be the underlying cause or can make things worse. Using, antibiotics willy-nilly can be risky for the patient in the short-term and in the long-term can contribute worldwide to antibiotic resistance.

If reasonably possible, it’s best to try to identify the pathogen and use antibiotics or other methods that as specifically as possible; that targets the pathogen.

Antibiotics often kill beneficial microbes that help ward off harmful diseases. So sometimes using an antibiotic can actually make things worse. Sometimes using antibiotics may kill the primary infection; but my open up the window to a secondary opportunistic infection.

If you’re not targeting the right pathogen you may make conditions better for opportunistic pathogens to cause secondary infections as well as intensifying the primary infection.


----------



## Matthew333 (Aug 20, 2010)

i guess by now you might have consulted a vet...what was the prognosis...how did it go?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Ali B. said:


> we transitioned her right away to grain free - Chicken Soup for large breed puppy. I think she was having a reaction to the grains in the Puppy Chow. We haven't had anymore yeast issues since eliminating grains from her diet.


Chicken Soup is NOT grain free. The formula your dog is on has barley, brown rice, white rice, oatmeal, millet and flaxseed. Though that certainly doesn't make it a bad food, especially if it's working for your dog.  Just clearing that up so nobody is under any misconceptions about this food.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

my dogs ears smell wierd and he yelps when we touch them


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog probably has an ear infection and needs to see the vet soon. You should also start your own thread.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Chicken Soup is NOT grain free. The formula your dog is on has barley, brown rice, white rice, oatmeal, millet and flaxseed. Though that certainly doesn't make it a bad food, especially if it's working for your dog.  Just clearing that up so nobody is under any misconceptions about this food.


Thank you for that clarification, you are absolutely right. I should have been more specific by stating wheat, gluten, corn, and soy. Since that post I actually started transitioning Jenna to Solid Gold Wolf Cub, which does contain some non-allergic grains such as barley, brown rice, oatmeal and amaranth. It does not contain gluten, soy, wheat, corn or sunflower oil, which is what I want to avoid.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Akira has been prone to ear infections her whole life, despite various diets, and Micah came to me with disgusting ears on adoption (the most horrific yeast and bacterial infections in both ears you could possibly imagine). After treating the infections of course, my vet sold me a product made by dermapet : DermaPet: Innovative Products, Developed by a Veterinarian, for Veterinarians and I use it once a week or every other week sometimes as a preventative. Just put it on cotton balls and clean.

My dogs ears have been fabulous since I started using this, I love it. I think it's prescription only (says sold through licensed vets only) but you could ask your vet or look around the web. Might be able to buy it online.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I use the same solution weekly for my lab, but nothing not even grain free has helped him Since he was a pup he has always had bad ears. We went through antibiotics, yeast meds, and expensive ear cleaning solutions to no avail. The cleaning helps him, but honestly he always has gucky smelly ears despite $1,000's spent at our vet trying to figure him out. We've eliminated proteins one by one and grains but like I said he is my funky eared boy. The best help I've gotten in this is my GSD Zoe and her long willing tongue. She lays on him and diligently cleans each ear inside and out daily,lol His ears aren't 100%, but there better


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> The best help I've gotten in this is my GSD Zoe and her long willing tongue. She lays on him and diligently cleans each ear inside and out daily,lol His ears aren't 100%, but there better


That's sweet of her but...eeew.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I admit it's pretty gross, but cotton balls and ear solutions don't quite have the reach she does


----------

